# yellow lab owner wanting a baby blue female pit



## Sleepy Hollow (Dec 2, 2008)

What's going on ladies and gents! I'm new to the forum and the reason I joined is to gain more knowledge and familiarity on the pitbull breed. 

I currently live in CT, but plan on moving to Las Vegas within the next 3 months. I own a yellow lab so far but am looking on getting a female blue pitbull or silver fawn. can you guys help me out distinguishing between the different bloodlines if you don't mind and help me narrow down my searches. Being that I'm a fitness enthusiast and bodybuilding fan myself, I obviously want a muscular and stocky dog . . . long story short, I'm here to introduce myself and would appreciate the expertise and help of you guys :welcome:

few random pictures of my doggy Sammy. . . couple baby pup pics and one current one. She's two years old


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the site. As far as the different bloodlines there are alot, and I'm not expert. Since you're into fitness and bodybulding you probably know what you prefer. So the question you should ask yourself first, is do you want a game style (slender and athletic) pitbull, or an American Bullly (Stocky, big-boned, heavier - nicely bred that is). American Bully's are not pitbulls, but are mistaken to be them. I mention this because you mentioned the blue color, and more than likely, if it's blue, it will be a bully. Take a look in the bloodlines section and you'll get a feel for the bloodlines out there. 

And I'll point out right away, the bloodlines Gotti and Razor Edge are bully bloodlines.


----------



## Sleepy Hollow (Dec 2, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Welcome to the site. As far as the different bloodlines there are alot, and I'm not expert. Since you're into fitness and bodybulding you probably know what you prefer. So the question you should ask yourself first, is do you want a game style (slender and athletic) pitbull, or an American Bullly (Stocky, big-boned, heavier - nicely bred that is). American Bully's are not pitbulls, but are mistaken to be them. I mention this because you mentioned the blue color, and more than likely, if it's blue, it will be a bully. Take a look in the bloodlines section and you'll get a feel for the bloodlines out there.
> 
> And I'll point out right away, the bloodlines Gotti and Razor Edge are bully bloodlines.


very good to know, i'll check it out


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Welcome! 

One thing I should forewarn you is that depending on what style/line you get (or sometimes even in spite of what style/line), you should be prepared for the possibility of aggression between your current dog and the newcomer. That is one situation where it is actually better to adopt an adult because you know how their temperament is at maturity. You can raise a dog as a puppy, and have it turn out just fine. Or you can raise a dog as a puppy, and have it fire up as it ages, and then you end up with a situation where you've got to crate/rotate. It's better to prepare in advance for that eventuality. The DA (dog-aggression) probably one of the biggest roadblocks for newcomers to the breed, but being prepared is better than having it blindside you.

Some would say that this is merely propaganda from dog fighting sympathetics, but DA really is a part of the breed. I see threads all the time that say "Help, my two dogs are fighting," posted by the most normal people in the world who were simply uninformed about this possibility. It's not the end of the world, however, if you are prepared to meet the challenge head-on. Early training and socialization is a must. Take the pup on lots of walks -- both with and without your current dog -- to expose her to the world around her. Petsmart/Petco are good places to get controlled socialization around other dogs. Also, get her in a training class. Even if you already know how to train dogs, it will be beneficial to her to learn to work for you while there are other dogs around.

I should also add that getting a male would be a wiser choice than another female. It would reduce the possibility of combat between the two later on, as most males are hesitant to attack females. (There are exceptions to every rule, of course. My 18-month male and female will throw down over the right stimulus.) It's not a guarantee, but just smart policy. Also, if you don't do this already, you should consider crate-training the puppy so that he becomes accustomed to being crated while you're away. That will eliminate the risk of a scrap breaking out while you're not there to intervene.

Oh yeah, "silver fawn" isn't a recognized APBT color. We do have blue fawn, though, and that might be what you're talking about. Basically the fawn/tan coloration but with blue pigment rather than black. One of my dogs' dam is a blue fawn.

At any rate, hope you get all the info that you're looking for here.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey there and welcome, I really do hope you find what you are looking for.  I also hope you like it here, this is a very nice forum.


----------



## Sleepy Hollow (Dec 2, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> One thing I should forewarn you is that depending on what style/line you get (or sometimes even in spite of what style/line), you should be prepared for the possibility of aggression between your current dog and the newcomer. That is one situation where it is actually better to adopt an adult because you know how their temperament is at maturity. You can raise a dog as a puppy, and have it turn out just fine. Or you can raise a dog as a puppy, and have it fire up as it ages, and then you end up with a situation where you've got to crate/rotate. It's better to prepare in advance for that eventuality. The DA (dog-aggression) probably one of the biggest roadblocks for newcomers to the breed, but being prepared is better than having it blindside you.
> 
> ...


I should clarify that my yellow lab is actually the family dog. I just finished school and am moving out of my mother's house in feb/march. I'm trying to have a dog by the new year and raise it with my lab and another dog we're getting for christmas. The pit I'll eventually have will be all mine and is moving with me to Vegas


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You should allow yourself plenty of time to find a reputable breeder. 1 month really isn't enough. But good luck either way. Sounds like you've got a plan.


----------



## Sleepy Hollow (Dec 2, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> You should allow yourself plenty of time to find a reputable breeder. 1 month really isn't enough. But good luck either way. Sounds like you've got a plan.


understandable, i'm not going to irrationally get a pit, it's just i hope i'm ready within 2-3 months time :angel:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

The presumption above is incorrect as far as blue pitbulls are concerned.... If your truly looking for a blue pitbull then you really have allot of work cut out for you... I only say this 'cause allot of bully breeders advertise their dogs as American Pitbull Terriers and it is not so. I myself have blue dogs that are all TNT line dogs and get questioned all the time if they are bullies... You really have a long time to prepare and you should take that time before you get into a dog that someone cons you into that is not only dog aggressive but could also be a man biter. Please do yourself and the pets you own & the pet you wish to obtain... take your time and do your research. There is plenty of information out there. You have made a great 1st step by joining this forum. Use everything and take in all information and then make your decision. Good luck & if you have any questions please ask them we will all try to help..


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

HI there. I have a blue girl myself and I LOVE HER!!! But I am gonna warn you the blue color can carry with it Demodex (red mange). It is inhearited(sp?) but not contagious. I personally have been fortunate to have found a good breed that warned me of all the problems when I met her. If you find a breeder who does not tell you....RUN, its not a for sure thing that everyone will have a problem. If their parents had an outbreak its more likely that they will suffer to. I got my girl from Corona Kennels in KY, she is super nice and like I said....she explained everything. I think she gives a 2 yr health guarentee.....cant remember since my girl is over 2 i quit worrying about it. 

There is not guarantee of a personality, its all what you make of them. Just be sure to SOCALIZE! Cant stress that enough. As they said above there are some lines that are stockier than others. There are more people who know more about lines than me, but from what I have been told: Even if you like a bullier look, read and know what the standards are for the proportion of the dog. You dont want a giant head and body with stumpy legs, its pretty easy to see the difference when you have looked at several. So I would say just get on the net and surf untill you cant anymore. It took me about 2 weeks to find any that I even wanted to go look at. Dont rope yourself into one untill you have looked for a while. A dog is a HUGE life comitment and you dont want to look back and say "If I had only waited". HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## Dog Days Kennel (Nov 2, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> One thing I should forewarn you is that depending on what style/line you get (or sometimes even in spite of what style/line), you should be prepared for the possibility of aggression between your current dog and the newcomer. That is one situation where it is actually better to adopt an adult because you know how their temperament is at maturity. You can raise a dog as a puppy, and have it turn out just fine. Or you can raise a dog as a puppy, and have it fire up as it ages, and then you end up with a situation where you've got to crate/rotate. It's better to prepare in advance for that eventuality. The DA (dog-aggression) probably one of the biggest roadblocks for newcomers to the breed, but being prepared is better than having it blindside you.
> 
> ...


Good advice.

In my own experience I have found that Girl / Girl combinations to be the most problematic. Especially if one or both are Alpha.

Boy / Girl is the best possible combination to minimize confrontation.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I definitely have to agree with DDK & Bahamutt on this one. You've got plenty of time to search out a reputable kennel that breeds for everything you want. While a puppy might sound absolutely wonderful, they work that goes into rearing one can be a pain. You often end up beating yourself over the head hammer quite often - believe me, having gone through it recently, I can't wait until my youngest gets her head screwed on straight!

You may want to consider bringing in an adult, as well, simply because you'll know exactly what you're getting temperment/growth-wise. If you're moving to an apartment/condo/townhome, you'll also have to consider breed restrictions as well since that can potentially come up for a renter.

Now as far as gender pairings, I've been incredibly lucky to not have the same results - we've got three bitches in the house but heaven forbid a male - even a pup is brought in. My male dog is a perpetual jerk, so for us the boy/boy combo wouldn't work in the slightest.

But definitely do you research - read, ask questions, look & talk to breeders if you truly want a puppy. Make sure your living situation will allow for that puppy since that's 12-15 years of commitment. While I've been told having a dog is easier than a kid, I've found it still severely limits what you can do as far as fun/travel. Giving up the yearly vacations I used to take sucked, but having my dogs was much more fun with the laughter, tears, trials and tribulations that they've brought to me.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't rule out a rescue for your first "pit bull" breed. Go to a few "dog shows" under different registries if possible.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

welcome to the forum which part of ct do you live in? well pits are very athletic dogs but i wouldnt call them stocky they should be more lean muscled then anything. if you want a stocky dog you sjhould get and american staffordshire terrier. for people who want more stocky i usually tell them to go with either the staffie or american bully but the american bully isnt so athletic unless you find a really good breeder. american pitbull terriers though are highly athletic and are much better off in a home with someone who will exercise and play with them a LOOOTTT! 

best sugggestion do lots of research on reputable breeders you could look up the staffie or pit or even both to see which breed would be best for you. i also reccomend doing a LOT of research on the breeds instead of just research on good breeders research is your top priority if you want to get any breed of dog especially with a breed that has a lot of very different opinions about that breed. you should learn more about dog agression in this breed as well since you have a yellow lab. although pits are a GREAT breed thwere is a famous saying that floats around here and it goes like this "never trust a pit not to fight". but again dont let that make you feel differentl;y about the breed since a pitbull owner can over come all problems with the breed with some good research and good preperation. the only problem i find directly with this breed is the dog agression the other problems with this breed come from other people not the dogs themselves just morons those who dont own them and even those who do own them.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

IM not going to tell you to go to a breeder Im going to tell you when you are ready and fully prepaired to a pit rescue page.YOu may find the dog of your dreams,even some papered, and you will might save some money.I love a good dog rescue.I should have done that but when I was looking I was dumb and assumed I had papers so I did good.I never thought Id see a "perfect" dog in my eyes at the rescue..guess what i found the day after I got moe..yeah you guessed my dream pit.BUt oh well I love my moe moe.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I would wait until you move for a few reasons. The housing situation in Las Vegas might not be "Pit Friendly" everywhere. Some landlords might have restrictions on types and/or sizes of dogs they allow. Since this is your first "pit", I would rather you try this without other dogs in the same house the first time out.

Definitely do your research...Understand the differences between APBT/APT/AB/Amstaff...then find a good breeder or try a rescue. Good Luck!

I got lucky and found a great pup that had been abandoned:

Recent Cell Phone Pic


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

one more thing... there is nothing wrong with prefering specific colors in the breed but color doesnt matter in the breed so ALWAYS look for quality before color. im sure you can find a wonderful breeder that has produced some blue pups but make sure quality of your dog comes before the color. the only color to look out for in the breed is merle which is a very bad trait for american pitbull terriers to have. adopting a pound dog is also highly advised...by me at least you would be doing a wonderful thing if you adopted a pound pit! and i do agree it is very very very very very wise to get a place before you decide to get an apbt you NEVER know what may happen if you get an apbt before you find a place who knows you may not even beable to find a place if you already have a pit before you move people like to bust balls about this breed.


----------

